# Who Is Roy?? Just Discovered This Site..



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi all, Totally brand new squeaky clean member here.....no pun intended!

I found RLT watches while searching for Rolex of Bexley, and I must say I am very interested, they look like some very nice watches.

But I have several big questions I cannot find an answer to, who is Roy? What is the history of RLT watches? Yes they use ETA movements like my Omega Seamaster but are they as good (although my seamaster is away for repair at the moment! Second time this year it just stopped!!) or even better?

I like the idea of limited edition high quality watches.....

Any answers? These may seem dum questions to people who know, but I don't at the moment! LOL

Thanks all.

Best regards David


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Roy Taylor is our host , and owner of RLT, and his watches are of excellent quality, I only have 2....RLT '69 & RLT 4..both brilliant and great value for money, good service too.

Other members here have several of Roy's creations and all are pleased with them


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome David

Roy is Roy Taylor from Bridlington, been a watchman all his life 25 years experience.

He used to have a shop but went "net only" a while back and has started making and selling his own line.

He sources the parts and builds the watches himself, some dials are sourced some he prints himself, yes the majority of his watches are eta based movements and they are fantastic value.

I have 4 of his watches and none of them have let me down. Even if they did Roy's aftersales is fantastic, he really looks after you.

Wether they are "as good" as a high end watch is a subjective thing really but they are far better than their price would suggest.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> who is Roy?


Mmmm...Good question..

Some say hes a former Soviet Union cheesemaker

Others say he used to be in the Beatles before they were famous,

Ive spoken to him and I think he is in fact Michael Parkinson.

Whatever the answer ( we may never know for sure) he makes very nice watches...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A quick Google image search for "Bridlington Roy" comes up with this ..... it's hard to say if this is the REAL Roy .... as nobody has ever seen him


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy is Yoda.
















Credit to image author.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > who is Roy?
> 
> 
> Mmmm...Good question..
> ...



















I too thought he may be Michael Parkinson









He is indeed a very mysterious fellow,he is only seen after dark, in the place where the little white ball decides people futures


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

_I started in the watch and jewellery business in 1980 working for retail jewellers where I trained in jewellery and watch repairs and sales. In 1987 I took the plunge and opened the RLT Repair Workshop in a small premises in East Yorkshire, England. Here as well as selling jewellery and new and vintage watches we also specialised in exclusive bespoke jewellery and watches._

In the late 1990's we identified the potential of the internet and in 1998 we sold our first watches from our web site.

With the growth of our internet business we decided to leave the retail premises in 2001 and concentrate exclusively on selling over the web.

Today RLT Watches is one of the most trusted names in watches on the internet selling a wide range of vintage and modern Swiss, Russian and American watches as well as our own exclusive range of RLT Watch Co. models.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> _I started in the watch and jewellery business in 1980 working for retail jewellers where I trained in jewellery and watch repairs and sales. In 1987 I took the plunge and opened the RLT Repair Workshop in a small premises in East Yorkshire, England. Here as well as selling jewellery and new and vintage watches we also specialised in exclusive bespoke jewellery and watches._
> 
> In the late 1990's we identified the potential of the internet and in 1998 we sold our first watches from our web site.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right Master Yoda.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So according to the plural 'we' in your company statement, I am deducing that there are in fact many Roy Taylors,

Why do I have a vision of a load of Ompa Lumpas weilding Case back openers and spring bar tools in my head


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There was a few clones but they went onto greater and more interesting things like working in the Amusement arcades.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Today RLT Watches is one of the most trusted names in watches on the internet selling a wide range of vintage and modern Swiss, Russian and American watches as well as our own exclusive range of RLT Watch Co. models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whereas from most companies this could be considered so much hype in this case it is simply _The Truth,The Whole Truth And Nothing But The Truth_









I own 8 RLT watches and have bought many,many other makes from him and can confirm his well deserved reputation for quality price and service


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> So according to the plural 'we' in your company statement, I am deducing that there are in fact many Roy Taylors,
> 
> Why do I have a vision of a load of Ompa Lumpas weilding Case back openers and spring bar tools in my head
> 
> ...


I think thats the Royal `We` Jason, well he is the King of Chav Town


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> There was a few clones but they went onto greater and more interesting things like working in the Amusement arcades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains this one then


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

When the Forum gets a bit boisterous...he looks this way...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Cheers for all the replies folks, and thanks for clearing that up Roy.....

I certainly like the look of your watches, and I expect in the not too distant future will enjoy the feel of one or two as well!

Now if I moan enough about the SMP my wife bought me for our wedding aniversary (which has broken down twice in the last seven months, is only 18 months old, and is still away for repair!) maybe I can get permission to compliment it with one of yours!

Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Cheers for all the replies folks, and thanks for clearing that up Roy.....
> 
> I certainly like the look of your watches, and I expect in the not too distant future will enjoy the feel of one or two as well!
> 
> ...


Well if you like divers watches read the review on the excellent RLT-11 here

BTW any particular model of `Box Brownie`?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well they all take photographs and all are old.........just like me!

Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Mach, yes I saw that model in the "shop" but I am not to keen on the orange details....besides I will not really be getting shot of my SMP, as long as it works when I get it back!

But I quite fancy a nice plain dress watch, something subtle but with quality.

Mmmmm now.....the RLT4 or 17 ?









Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Well they all take photographs and all are old.........just like me!
> 
> Best regards David
> 
> ...


I have 5 `Brownie`s` my oldest is a No2A (116) my favourite is a Baby Brownie which is so darned cute











Boxbrownie said:


> Hi Mach, yes I saw that model in the "shop" but I am not to keen on the orange details....besides I will not really be getting shot of my SMP, as long as it works when I get it back!
> 
> But I quite fancy a nice plain dress watch, something subtle but with quality.
> 
> ...


Both excellent watches, buy both


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Mmmmm now.....the RLT4 or 17 ?


Ive got the '17' and have a '4' coming early next week


----------



## equis (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Whats happened?

I was much funnier back then


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Whats happened?
> 
> I was much funnier back then


Marriage, kids... h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

True........ :sadwalk:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

pg tips said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Whats happened?
> ...


You beat me to it, Paul...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I was much funnier back then


As my photos got better you sense of humour deserted you....? :tongue2:


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

equis said:


> thanks


----------



## Tsportmat (Jan 10, 2009)

I notice you're from Bridlington, I spend a lot of time just a few miles South in Hull these days, shame you don't still have a shop open, some of your watches look very nice, especially the 24 hour one.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Roy is the maker of fine watches of which I seem to have bought two and am looking seriously at a third all in one week


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Mmmm...Good question..
> 
> Some say hes a former Soviet Union cheesemaker
> 
> ...


 @jasonm, These were the days :laugh:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Roy in a Beatles' hair cut, I can see it now... :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> @jasonm, These were the days :laugh:


 Soviet Cheese Maker? :laugh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy said:


> @jasonm, These were the days :laugh:


 Simpler times ..... Soviet cheese came in one flavour, now its all artisan this and Venezuelan Beaver cheese that.

I like cheese.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

jasonm said:


> Simpler times ..... Soviet cheese came in one flavour


 This could well be true. Many years ago, in a Leningrad restaurant, a waiter plonked a huge slab of unidentifiable dead animal on my plate.

When I asked him what it was the retort came "Eez Meat!"

"What sort of meat?"

"MEAT!"

After I tried in vain to make various animal gestures and noises, he shrugged his shoulders and said "Eez f***ing MEAT, OK?"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Holy thread resurrection, Batman









:laugh:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Holy thread resurrection, Batman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I was just coming out of puberty then.....


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Is that some posh nightclub?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Idiots! All of you! This thread is eleven years old and still no one has sussed who Roy really is??

It really is quite obvious.

ROY is THE STIG!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

artistmike said:


> Roy in a Beatles' hair cut, I can see it now... :thumbsup:


 Must have been a very long time ago.......... :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I once managed to obtain a photograph of Roy but some nice gentlemen persuaded me to give it up...

















:laugh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If we'rectalking resurrection, can we have the "ph34" emoticon back please,?



I liked that one yes: is nowhere near as elnigmatic 8 :swoon:


----------

